# Trailer, Boat Or Houseboat?



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Having trouble deciding between a trailer, boat, or a houseboat? These pictures offer some options.

[codebox]







[/codebox]

[codebox]







[/codebox]


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a house boat! Welcome to Seattle!










Sorry, didnt' realize this was in the joke thread.

http://officespam.chattablogs.com/archives/*******-house-boat-1-thumb.jpg


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

you got to admit it,s pretty innovative.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My DH talks about doing something similar to this when he was a kid... you went to this park with your motorhome and rented a barge. You then proceeded to drive your motorhome on and float away. He said they had some great times doing that, but wonders now how they survived!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

My vote is for the Seattle house boat.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh!

Tami


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I dunno- I cant imagine that the Seattle Houseboat can handle a two foot chop very well. But then the ******* boat.... Heck, I'll bet you can plop a 250 Evinrude e-tech on the stern and pull the kids waterskiing while DW fixes a 3 course meal (Dorito's, Cheez wiz and a Bud)!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> http://officespam.chattablogs.com/archives/*******-house-boat-1-thumb.jpg


Love this one...

Some knuckle head decided that putting all the weight ABOVE his head was better then building a platform on top of the trailer and therefore creating a great view.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> This is a house boat! Welcome to Seattle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jassonrebecca- FUNNY!


----------

